# Another Canada Goose Success



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I decided to go out today to see if I could get some game. I switched out the bands from Mrs. Clever Moniker's "target" bands and put on new hunting bands. It's my opinion that target bands should rarely be on a slingshot. Haha.

I traveled out to my favorite spot for hunting ducks and saw lots of Canada geese in the field adjacent to the brook. The field is very close to the city limits so the geese are used to some human contact. This is ideal as the geese will let you easily within 30 ft. This would be the first waterfowl I have hunted on land which is good, as I didn't feel like swimming out to get my game.

As I walked my way up, I loaded some ammunition and picked the closest goose head I saw. I started to aim and released the shot making contact with the head, and it hit the ground. I grabbed the neck and broke it while the flock flew off in the opposite direction. I always brake the neck as a way to ensure the animal passes quickly regardless of how good a shot I have made. I know this isn't necessary, but it does give me peace of mind.

When I got home, I talked with Mrs. Clever Moniker and we both felt the goose would work well as a roast. So I started dry plucking with an added wax bath!

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Bands: 25mm to 20mm cut @ 8.5''

Pouch: SuperSure

View attachment 44734


View attachment 44735


View attachment 44736


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Amazing shooting as always!!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Ohh what a great goose! Congrats to that bird. one of these would be worth a try. i live next to a birds natural resort where quite a big flock of grey geese decided to give up their migrating and stayed, they often leave the resort and regularly stray into the surrounding fields and meadows. getting caught shooting any game without hunting license could get me into serious trouble - beginning from a four-digit fine to prison as the power go hard on poachers. but that big a lump of flesh gets my fingers itching...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Ohh what a great goose! Congrats to that bird. one of these would be worth a try. i live next to a birds natural resort where quite a big flock of grey geese decided to give up their migrating and stayed, they often leave the resort and regularly stray into the surrounding fields and meadows. getting caught shooting any game without hunting license could get me into serious trouble - beginning from a four-digit fine to prison as the power go hard on poachers. but that big a lump of flesh gets my fingers itching...


I have my migratory licence... as well as all my permits. I don't care what you do, but if I were you, I'd be getting my licence. That way you can take all the game you want!!! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Great hunt mate, perfect placement


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shot ! did the mrs. show you how to shoot like that, :neener: . that goose looks like it will make a great meal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... roast goose!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice shooting


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice shooting


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> nice shot ! did the mrs. show you how to shoot like that, :neener: . that goose looks like it will make a great meal.


The Mrs. can show me what she's got anytime! 

I weighed it in after I plucked and gutted it at 5lb 12oz. Should do just fine for a meal!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shot Clev, way to provide for that beautiful family of yours!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice shot Clev, way to provide for that beautiful family of yours!


Thanks Btoon! I was out deer hunting all week with no luck.  A nice buck would have really provided us with a lot of meat.

As for the goose, Mrs. Moniker will be doing the roasting and she will do a post on that I think.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > nice shot ! did the mrs. show you how to shoot like that, :neener: . that goose looks like it will make a great meal.
> ...


 For now Mr. Moniker is the better hunter, and I just clean up the goose down tumbleweeds, and any stray heads, feet, or guts  I can kill you a can any day though! Tin cans make a delicious soup. 

Dammit, Imp... Mrs. Moniker keeps using my acct to post!!!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha, A great couple for sure!

:bowdown:


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice work can't wait to hear the recipe for that goose


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the feathers would make good atlatl dart flechings.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

By the looks of it she's had quite a few gooselings..!
lol seriously though, good shooting and good on the mrs for being so supportive and bloody good at making me so hungry by cooking your scores!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting as always mate. Sorry, just got ISP back up after move home.
Enjoy or trust you enjoyed the feast.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Great shooting as always mate. Sorry, just got ISP back up after move home.
> Enjoy or trust you enjoyed the feast.
> 
> Cheers Allan


No feast yet Allan, we let it sit in the fridge for a day or so before we roast it. You will know though, I think the Mrs. will be doing a post on the roast. 



bullseyeben! said:


> By the looks of it she's had quite a few gooselings..!
> lol seriously though, good shooting and good on the mrs for being so supportive and bloody good at making me so hungry by cooking your scores!


Mrs. Clever Moniker is an amazing woman, I lucked out big time! Any woman that eats squirrel and shoots a slingshot is a keeper for sure. 



ghost0311/8541 said:


> the feathers would make good atlatl dart flechings.


I tossed the down, I never even thought of that!!! Great idea Ghost. Just wished I kept 'em.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah I see both geese & ducks here sort of domestically.

But rabies is,just so endemic here. 
Among all land animals; unless I hand raised anything (?)....

I sincerely doubt that I'd feel safe eating anything.....

Therefore, as I do not kill for the sake of killing; but only hunt to eat what I kill.

So I guess I will have to await a trip to a suitably safe hide, for a go at an Asian deer with a slingshot (?)...
Likely have to find a site myself by finding "sign"; then get assistance to build a safe hide.

Infill then I am doomed to look on in envy I guess.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

this post is making me hungry! not good when im on my lunch break in the pouring rain & only a pack of crisps for comfort lol!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

> Mrs. Clever Moniker is an amazing woman, I lucked out big time! Any woman that eats squirrel and shoots a slingshot is a keeper for sure.


Those are qualities i look for in a woman! Ive always said Ill know when I find mine because she will smell like Hoppe's No. 9!


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Wasn't going to reply, but I accidentally voted a "1 star" rating for this topic. (Fat fingers on an iPad mini, and I didn't know how to undo it.)

Truth is I'm not a hunter. (Not a vegetarian either, so I am a hypocrite.) But I still look at the hunting topics. I actually respect people who hunt for food and strive for humane kills.

I Also enjoy the Mr. and Mrs. Clever Moniker threads. Count my vote as 5 stars.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

BrotherDave said:


> Wasn't going to reply, but I accidentally voted a "1 star" rating for this topic. (Fat fingers on an iPad mini, and I didn't know how to undo it.)
> 
> Truth is I'm not a hunter. (Not a vegetarian either, so I am a hypocrite.) But I still look at the hunting topics. I actually respect people who hunt for food and strive for humane kills.
> 
> I Also enjoy the Mr. and Mrs. Clever Moniker threads. Count my vote as 5 stars.


How could you do it BrotherDave?!? 1 Star!!  Haha. Just kidding... I understand.

Mrs. Clever Moniker and I strive to eat only wild game. I got into hunting myself so that I could be more connected to my food, to know where it came from, how it was prepared, and to be a part of that process. 

Thanks for your comment!

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, CM come on over to Thailand, and I can instantly fix you up some rabid monkey brains mate.

Just joking there Sir, would not wish rabbies on my worst enemy.

Well maybe on some people; but definately no one from the forum though.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah, CM come on over to Thailand, and I can instantly fix you up some rabid monkey brains mate.
> Just joking there Sir, would not wish rabbies on my worst enemy.
> Well maybe on some people; but definately no one from the forum though.
> Cheers Allan


I'd love to visit Thailand Allan, but I will definitely be passing on the monkey brains. Man, I wouldn't want to be on your enemies list.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool CM, you and your wife never likely to ever wind up on there Sir.

Funny true story regarding Geese, and a latter fully trained attack/security Belgian Shepherd dog I used to have.

In any event as a pup, about 10 weeks old around 16 asks of age, when I was living in Darwin, Northernx Territory of Australia.
Where I walked the pup there was a small flock of Territory Geese, which can be territorial of their pond etc.

In any event, my pup got on the wrong side of a few of them, and of course got pecked and "charged at" fair bit.

Since then, even as an adult, and much bigger/stronger dog than he was as a pup; he was terrified of Geese.

Funny, but also true.

Cheers Allan


----------

